# kioti/kubota



## dickr

Can anyone tell me factually if there is a big difference between the Kubota and Kioti ? If so what it would be. I'm speaking of the Kioti LB1914 and the equal in a Kubota. I have no Dealer anywhere near me for the Kioti but do have a Kubota near by. Just want a unbiased opinion if the Kubota could repair the kioti without paying for a learning curve. The front differential (4 wheel drive) is out. It's not the transfer case, darn it. Thanx
dickr


----------



## dbear

They are two different makes. They are NOT related in any way, shape, or form. Parts are NOT interchangeable.


----------



## dickr

*K vs K*

Thanx Dbear.


----------

